
The Metaverse: What It Is, Where to Find It, Who Will Build It, and Fortnite - jger15
https://www.matthewball.vc/all/themetaverse
======
alanfalcon
Really great related read:
[https://m3-org.github.io/research/sweeney.html](https://m3-org.github.io/research/sweeney.html)

------
Jaruzel
Skim reading through this, I still don't understand the need for a
'Metaverse'[1]. Sure it's a fun sci-fi concept, but what problem does it
actually solve?

\---

[1] Or 'Matrix', or 'Oasis', or 'Cyberspace', et al.

~~~
MR4D
Think of it as an electronic universe, to complement the physical one we've
had for eons.

We already have a metaverse of sorts, whether it's coordinating events via
Evites, playing fortnite on an xbox, or texting a friend.

And it can also connect us with the physical world. Ordering something off of
Amazon, buying a plane ticket, getting a job on a gig site. And so on.

